# Best Easter Bunny look alike Contest!



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 28, 2012)

The title says it all! Take a picture of your bunny looking as close tot he easter bunny as possible!

Have fun!


----------



## secuono (Mar 28, 2012)

What Easter Bunny? Just in general?


----------



## SarahMelisse (Mar 28, 2012)

Eeekkkk! How cute! I can't wait to see more pictures. I'm waiting for my tulips to bloom (hopefully this week) for a proper cute bunny Easter photoshoot.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 29, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> What Easter Bunny? Just in general?


Just in general. Some iconic Easter Bunny pictures. You knw, bay chicks, chocolate eggs, cutesy flowers. That sort of thing.


----------



## secuono (Mar 29, 2012)

I also have baby lambs, 1wk and 3wks old. 
But no fancy pics of them, since they don't cooperate.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Apr 1, 2012)

Cute you guys!

I was rather hoping for Bunnies, but the chickens work.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Apr 2, 2012)

those are so sweet!


----------



## hollymh (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (Apr 8, 2012)

hollymh said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5232_img_9653.jpg


My goodness that bunny is as big as my 1 year old son!  What breed is it?


----------



## hollymh (Apr 8, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> hollymh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's a french lop, he was supposed to be a show stopper but he never got big enough, he is 11# and the standard from what the breeder told me is about 15# so he is actually small for his breed.  He is a love though, such a sweet boy, the breed seems to be pretty loving as my moms Frenchie is just as lovable.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool!!


----------

